# Clarion cz702 review s



## joshchrans (Mar 11, 2012)

I am really pressed with the functionality of this unit, especially for its sub $200 price tag. I am using it with a 5 channel amp, and the 3 way built in crossover gives plenty of crossover point options for running active. A minor drawback is the slope only has 6 or 12db slopes. There is also a phase switch for each, and independently adjustable output gains (only subtracts), in addition to a subwoofer control.

There is a built in time alignment, measures in cm and not ms, and seems to work ok by just measuring the distance to the speakers. I also like the 5 band parametric eq with adjustable freq, q, and level. 

The color of the display can be fine tuned to match your dash color, but the display is very hard to read when it's not dark out. The top text line on the display is tough to read from an angle looking down on the deck. I also have to point the remote directly at the hu for it to work.. There is an audible click you can hear in your speakers when you adjust the volume, but its very faint.

It has a ton of features I don't use, like hd radio, Pandora, Bluetooth,etc. 


Pros: inexpensive, 3 way crossover, t/a, parametric eq, 5v pre outs

Cons: display during the day, lack of 24db crossover slopes, the text scrolling on the display makes it difficult to browse song titles, menu navigation is kinda difficult on the fly


I am very happy with this deck, and would highly recommend it for anyone looking for a inexpensive way to control and tune an active setup.


----------



## mongar (May 6, 2012)

How do like the fm reception if you use it. I have the same deck and the fm just sounds a little like its not fully on the station. Tried a couple different things but no improvement. Ugh.


----------



## joshchrans (Mar 11, 2012)

Fm seems fine, but I don't use it very often


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

could it just display time/clock instead of having it scroll what is playing?


----------



## mongar (May 6, 2012)

fit_tuner said:


> could it just display time/clock instead of having it scroll what is playing?


Yes press the display button on the face lower right hand corner to show clock.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you for the review, i have one that i am putting in my other car because it will do everything i need with no other processor. i will add or start another thread when i get mine all installed. i am going to use a mcintosh amp for the front stage and some nice diy drivers so i think any issue with the deck would be apparent.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

OP, thanks for the review. 
Are the controls solid, not flimsy (cheap) feeling?
How does the time alignment work on this deck? Noticeable difference before/after?
Thanks!


----------



## joshchrans (Mar 11, 2012)

The buttons feel solid, i like the look and feel of this faceplate better than the pioneers (except the p99). The time alignment works great and has a ton of possible settings, measured in cm.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Can eq setting apply to just left or right speaker?


----------



## mongar (May 6, 2012)

No there not independent.


----------

